# Acer 1916W Monitor help



## riddles13 (Apr 9, 2008)

hi,

My Acer 1916W has been working great for 6 months and now when I power on my computer it works great for a couple minutes then the screen will power off and go black but my computer is still on.

The only way I found to fix this is to turn off my monitor then turn it back on but in a couple of minutes the monitor shuts back down. The strange thing is that the green indicator light stays on the whole time saying that the monitor on.

Any help would be great and Thanks in advance!


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi riddles13 Welcome to TSF:wave:
Try using a lite to look at your monitor and see if the image is still there.
It could be your Back lites or inverter is failing.


----------



## riddles13 (Apr 9, 2008)

Do you know if the inverter is easy/cheap to replace?

Thanks!


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

You might check here.


----------



## emmjay (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a similar issue with this monitor but not quite the same. When I start up my computer or plug in the monitor to power it will power up and display for a few seconds and then powers off. The green power light goes OUT and I am not able to turn it back on. If I unplug for about 15-20 seconds and then plug it back in it will repeat the same cycle and display then shut off.. Any ideas?


----------



## Rusty_NZ (Apr 8, 2008)

Have you recently cleaned with glass cleaner or something. as it is only soft glass and gets behind the soft glass and wrecks your screen. I have same screen in 19inch and have had no problems. had for four months and have never turned it off.


----------



## riddles13 (Apr 9, 2008)

No i have never clean my monitor with any chemicals just a dry rag to dust it off.

I used a flash light and I can see a faint image when my screen goes black so I believe my inverter or backlite is dying/dead.

Thanks for all your help =0)


----------

